# دى الجامعة واثرها فى الشباب



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

​





















​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه جميل يا مريم


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 يونيو 2009)

*حلوه يا مريم 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــــــفه يا مريم​ميرررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى يا مريومة

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*جميله اوي يا مريم
بس عاجبني بتوع سياسه و اقتصاد
تحسيهم راسييين كده
ربما يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه

جااااامد يا مريومة 

وخصوصا تجارة انجلش 

ربنا يستر على وليانا بقى ههههههه

وأحلى تقييم منى ليكى ياقمر ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*شكلهم حلووو
هههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

شكلهم حلو يا مريم

هههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

شكلهم حلو يا مريم

هههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

مرسي يا قمرة​*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *حلوه يا مريم ​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


* ميرسي جريس لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحــــــــــــــــفه يا مريم​
> ميرررررسى على الصور​
> ...


* ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جميلة اوى يا مريومة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


*ميرسي نفرتاري ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

veronika قال:


> *جميله اوي يا مريم​*
> *بس عاجبني بتوع سياسه و اقتصاد*
> *تحسيهم راسييين كده*
> 
> *ربما يباركك يا قمر*​


* ميرسي ياسكر لردك وتواجدك الرائع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه الجمال ده


* ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## nancy wadei (20 يونيو 2009)

*gamel ya marmar *
* raben2 ybarek 7yatek*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> جااااامد يا مريومة ​
> وخصوصا تجارة انجلش ​
> ...


 ميرسي ياقمررري بجد لمرورك الجميل ه وتقييمك
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكلهم حلووو​*
> _*هههههههه*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكلهم حلو يا مريم
> 
> هههههههه
> 
> ...


* ميرسي كليمو لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا قمرة*​


* ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

nancy wadei قال:


> *gamel ya marmar *
> 
> 
> *raben2 ybarek 7yatek*​


* ميرسي ياجميل لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه
شكلهم باين فعلا 
شكرا اكتير


----------



## monygirl (20 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*

*حلوين خالص*


*ثانكس على الصور *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاقيش عندك تجاره عربي ؟
بجد موضوع جميل 
ويستاهل التقيم
​*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *حلوين خالص*​
> ...


* ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شكلهم باين فعلا
> شكرا اكتير


* ميرسي جوجو لمرورك الرائع*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووه اوىىىىىى

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*ملاقيش عندك تجاره عربي ؟*_
> _*بجد موضوع جميل *_
> _*ويستاهل التقيم*_​


*ميرسي عياد لمرورك الجميل بجد وتقييمك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*حلوين قوى يا مريم*


----------



## zama (22 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه..
أشكرك موضوع كتير مميز ..


----------



## sosana (23 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة موت يا مرمر
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلووين بجد*
*وبذات تجاره انجلش*
*ميرسي يا مريم*​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 يونيو 2009)

نكته راااااااااااائعه​ 
مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته​ 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا مريم​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه جميل يا قمر


----------



## وفاء وليم (20 يناير 2012)

*جميلة قوى فعلا كلية تجارة وآداب كلية الكعب العالى *


----------

